# T17 Working Dogs



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife and I have wanted to get into breeding for a long while now. We have been working dogs, studying pedigrees and trying to get an idea of where we want to take it. Over the last year, we have been getting all the pieces together and have now decided to make it happen. We are both nervous and excited for our new adventure. So sometime within 2016 we will breed Kimber. We have a few studs in mind, but are not ready to commit to one just yet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the page! I look forward to see who you choose for Kimbers first litter. 

This course may be valuable to you, especially after the pups are born, you can track there H/E scores and add to the research.
Students who finish the course will be invited to participate in an ICB Citizen Science Project that will look at factors affecting hip development while puppies are still in the whelping box. You will need to be planning on having a litter sometime in the next 6-8 months.

This project is possible with the generous support of the good folks at Embrace Pet Insurance, which will be covering the costs of hip x-rays of dogs that participate in the project. Understanding Hip & Elbow Dysplasia - The Institute of Canine Biology


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey, good luck to you guy's Jeremy. I'll be interested in hearing about the sire too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whew! You'll be a great breeder!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The studs we are looking at are not local. So I only know them from videos, pedigrees and conversations with the owners. Within the next few months I should have an opportunity to see and work the dogs. After that I will decide.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Your site looks great, I appreciate the scriptural reference, and Kimber is lovely! I would leap at a chance for one of her pups (that is, if I were 10-15 years younger and wealthy, lol)!

Susan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a ray of sunshine, hope for a GSD future. Done right . Wish you all the best . Eyes on you!

recently had personal experience with another young kennel. Very impressed .

by the way , your opening sentence , "my wife and I" gave me a little chuckle -- seems we've known you on the forum for so long as the romantic young man looking forward to this marriage. Cute couple --- best to you for 2016 by the way


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the support everyone! It really means a lot.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Best of luck you two!!

I didn't know your bitch had some of the same lines as my own dogs.. Definitely will be interested in the stud you choose!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats Jeremy. I hear Bolle is here now .


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! Liked you FB page! Interested as well in who you choose!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Best to you both and the four-leggeds. You are always a voice I pay attention to.
Kind regards and best wishes.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Your website looks great! I love the name you chose as well as why you chose it; great verse. Your quote under "Available Litters" by Captain Max Stephanitz is very well chosen. I look forward to seeing your breeding program grow and flourish! Congratulations!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the support everyone. We are still fine tuning the site. Playing with some different pictures, getting our questionnaire's and contracts together.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have long admired your posts here, and look forward to seeing what happens in the future. It is so refreshing to witness and wonderful news for the breed and anyone who cares about where it has been and where it can go.

I "liked" your Facebook page and will be watching for breeding announcements...
Sheilah


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much  We are at a KNPV seminar this weekend. All we've been hearing is how much GSD's suck and very few can do KNPV. Well I guess I have a a couple of those few  The person running the seminar won KNPV nationals. Every time one of my dogs stepped on the field her and her decoy broke out their phones and recorded them. They keep telling us how nice my dogs are and even told me to load one of them up on a plane and send him to Holland because he's a KNPV. I love my dogs!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> Thank you so much  We are at a KNPV seminar this weekend. All we've been hearing is how much GSD's suck and very few can do KNPV. Well I guess I have a a couple of those few  The person running the seminar won KNPV nationals. Every time one of my dogs stepped on the field her and her decoy broke out their phones and recorded them. They keep telling us how nice my dogs are and even told me to load one of them up on a plane and send him to Holland because he's a KNPV. I love my dogs!!!


when you get time, you need to share on this thread, you should be very proud of your dogs! https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPO...278/?comment_id=1182183761853395&notif_t=like


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We had an impromptu photo shoot today at the park after some play time with Kimber and Xander.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I removed the links in the first post as it can be considered advertising. 

I have no doubt in my mind that you guys will be exceptionnal breeders considering your understanding of the breed, but be careful in how much you share as advertising litters or up-coming breedings is not allowed.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I removed the links in the first post as it can be considered advertising.
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind that you guys will be exceptionnal breeders considering your understanding of the breed, but be careful in how much you share as advertising litters or up-coming breedings is not allowed.



No problem, thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey cobra -- mega nice dogs.


----------

